# Been M. I. A.



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

loooong story short:

I am fostering a litter of bottle-feeder kittens. I got them when their eyes had just opened. They are almost at 6 weeks old now. There are 5. And none of them look alike and are all different. There's a torti, orange tabby, cream, black, and silver/black marble. Three boys and two girls. I am exhausted. They've been drinking their milk out of a dish for about a week now. They hate me for it. I have them litter trained for several weeks now. One got a respiratory virus that passed through the whole litter. They were all on antibiotics just in case. They are running, jumping, pouncing, And learning to be cats now. We decided to keep the Torti. Her name is Sadie. I think we're also going to keep the black/silver marble. He's a boy but his name is Mabel. I don't see how I can let any of them go really. I'm their mommy dang it!! 
Cream boy is Benny
Black girl is Hazel
Orange tabby boy is Oliver Rose
I love them all. 
I did have a sixth kitten that was part of a different litter. it was only a few days old but it died. You could tell there was something wrong with it. Here's a pic from when I just got them


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

They are also eating Taste of the Wild kibble, And also some grain free Merrick canned, and grain free AvoDerm canned.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my they are gorgeous! I can imagine how you feel - I know I could never raise puppies or kittens because I would never let a single one go.
More pictures please!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

mabel is NOT A FAN OF MY SINGING


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)




----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

T







The one that died


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)




----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

a boy named mabel. you and johnny cash! they are cute cute cute. i think i am allergic to cats to save me from myself. i think cats can be honorary poodles, too, can't they? so we expect more stories and photos.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I am assuming there has to be more than 1 dad to this litter??? Someone also told me that since there is a Torti then that means the mom had to be a calico. I honestly don't know how true that is.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hand feeding is a lot of work sometimes, but it is an enjoyment!!! I always loved being a Mommy to small animals and birds!
I hope the food you mention is cat food..............dog food does not contain all the nutrients kittens need, specifically 'Taurine' Many health and heart problems can develop if not given a cat specific diet! 
They are just so adorable!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hand feeding is a lot of work sometimes, but it is an enjoyment!!! I always loved being a Mommy to small animals and birds!
> I hope the food you mention is cat food..............dog food does not contain all the nutrients kittens need, specifically 'Taurine' Many health and heart problems can develop if not given a cat specific diet!
> They are just so adorable!



You are a hoot. ? Of course it's cat food. And also all life stages food. ?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew! So glad, but I had to ask.....just in case! LOL! Thru the years and as a retired vet tech you'd be surprised at what I've seen people feed newborn birds & animals! :at-wits-end::doh:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

If that's your daughter she sure is adorable.. you must be quite an amazing person to bring up a litter. A friend of mine did the 2 months ago and yes its exhausting but also rewarding.
Way to go.?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing these pictures -- your cats are adorable, and I am not a cat person (allergies). It's easy to see why you are keeping some of them!


----------

